# Need Advice.... Fry Tank Filter



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

I am clueless how to use a sponge filter. Wat to buy ? where to buy it?

what do i need?

i read some posts in here to try to find an answear... i have a air pums that are not in use and unsure how an air pump,air stone and a sponge make filtration...
how do u hook all that up?

i know there is one that hooks up to a p-head....

I need this filter for fry.....

i currently cut soem foam media and put it over the intake but i want to know how the sponge works....


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Get the sponge filter. From what I can tell with mine is that the air hooks up in a tube down the middle of the sponge and it creates a sort of suction (very minor) and the unwanted waste in the water clings to the sponge (just like a filter). It also creates good bacteria on the sponge just like any other filter. I usually put my sponge filters in the parent tank for 5 - 7 days to establish and then I move them to the fry tank.

That one that hooks up to the powerhead will create too much of a current. My fry can barely swim in the current put off by the sponge filter when they are newly hatched.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

where do i buy and what are they called? (brand)

I called 3 of my lfs and they all were puzzeled...............


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

It will look something like this:

http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xm...id1=2885;pcid2=

I know for a fact petsmart carries them, I just can't seem to find them on the petsmart website.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

This is the one that I use in my tanks. There are some other types though.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...5;pcid1=;pcid2=


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Piraya33 said:


> This is the one that I use in my tanks. There are some other types though.
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...5;pcid1=;pcid2=
> [snapback]1188458[/snapback]​


all i need is an air pump and tubing?

i think i saw one of those ther but the dude pointed me in the direction of the foam media and was like " just wrap it around the intake" ya think when you go to a pet store the people working there should know more than the customers


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Yup, that's all you need. All I have in my fry tanks is a heater, the sponge filter, and the airline going to a small airpump to run the filter. If you use an airpump that has two outputs, you can run two sponge filters at the same time. That is how I do it. Good luck!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

thank you all for your advice























last question .... do you use substrate?


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

No substrate, it will make it hard to keep the tank clean and some of the fry will work their way down into it and get stuck and die...


----------

